# Baby Beardie!!!



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have always wanted a bearded dragon. So yesterday I saw the cutest one I had ever seen. He was sitting atop a fellow beardie staring outside of the tank at me. The other two bearded dragons with him were dark in color whilst mine was more red/orange. 

Anyway, I immediately decided to get him. (as I already had everything for him but food) He seemed so calm when I held him. He did try walking around a bit in my hands. But overall he was totally chill. (he's looks and acts perfectly healthy) The employee came back with a box and let me put him in it and I went and paid the whopping $60 something for him. 

I brought him home, put him in his tank and he was calm still! He looked around and explored a bit. And then looked at me like "nice , thanks" After a couple hours I couldn't resist and put my hand in to pick him up and he climbed right into my hand. I let him sit on my chest and after a minute he was out! He'd fallen asleep. When I tried putting him back he woke up and clung on to my fingers and it took him a minute to realize that he was being put back. After getting him to leave my hand he immediately looked up at me as if to say. "Hey I was comfy with you!" 

This morning I shot up out of bed to check on him and he was still asleep perched on a branch I put in his tank. Recently, I put my hand in to pet him and he followed my hand as I was pulling it back out. Then he tried to climb up the wall until I put my hand in to see if he just wanted out. Guess what! He climbed on my hand and immediately mellowed out.

he is resting on my chest now. Coming in and out of sleep. 

I haven't settled on a name yet but Gnar , Mushu, Luhan, Yoshi, Chanyeol, and other names have come up. Can you guys think of some?? 

I will update with pics asap.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww, he sounds absolutely adorable!!! I vote Gnar for him, seems to fit his mellow personality if you ask me :-D Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Awww. I've been wanbting one for so long. I need to buy everything first though. Which I have no money to do )+. But this guy said he would sell one of his for 20 bucks for me. Wish I had everything already so I could get it. He even told my brother he would hold it till we got everything. But yeah dunno when that will be. =/


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I would like to get a better heat pad for extra heat or as just a back up. I saw a small one at PETsMART for $14.99 I'm going to get next paycheck.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

one thing that does kind of scare me is that he is so extremely chill...


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

also, Gnar was suggested by a friend all I know is it van mean growl or snarl. Is it a character from something


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I've heard beardies are like that, they tend to take a liking to their owners. I wanted to get one but I don't have the room or the experience. I have enough to do trying to figure out the habits of my leo!

Seriously I love to see some pics! :3


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I would love to post them. I haven't figured out how to with my phone... But I will eventually figure something.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Unfortunately that Beardie died and i got a new one a but bigger. Stronger and healthier


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is the new guy. Like before haven't settled on a name but I want it to be Korean or something along those lines


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby beardie but your new one is very pretty!


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Congrats on the new pet, he sounds adorable! Here are a few names I thought of: Dragon, Fireball, Rocky, Godzilla, and Cuddles. Sorry if they are a little goofy!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I don't know about Korean but how about Chinese, Long Wei comes to mind. It means great dragon or something like that.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well thanks for the suggestions but I've decided to name him Yixing after a Chinese member of kpop group Exo.


----------

